# Tree with bees ID help please



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

Can any tell me what type of tree this is? The bees are all over it. I was thinking a type of linden? Leaves look wrong and seems too early based on the oval leaf ones I see in the neighborhood.














Thanks
Fabian


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Close up pictures of flowers & leaves needed.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

It's neither of the two common lindens: little leaf linden nor basswood.

I agree, close up of the leaves, and flowers will be helpful.

Enj.


----------



## Wasatchhawk (Sep 22, 2014)

Close up of the bark would help too.


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

Is it a boxelder tree?:scratch:


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

that was my first guess. box elder.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Yep box elder!


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

I just walked the dog with my camera. Here's some more pics














I didn't get any bark shots

Thanks
Fabian


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Not box elder. What it is...I dunno.


----------



## hobby (May 13, 2016)

from the pic you posted look like some kind of basswood hybrid.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I thought it was a box elder too until you posted the pictures of the blooms. I hate box elder trees.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I believe it is an Amur maple.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Photo added of amur maple


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

I've never heard of an amur maple but it looks like the I D is made... The leaves tree and shape of the tree look much like box elder. (some in my back yard) But I have never known those trees to bloom like that. Good information... Thank you all.


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

After looking at several images on Google, I agree with dudelt, Amur maple it seems to be.
Thanks all. I'm adding it to my calendar.
Fabian


----------

